# Bolton Raceway Park Ho tomy 4 laner scenery started



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I finally had some time to start scenery this weekend on Bolton Raceway Park Ho Tomy 4 laner.

I cut some 1/4" luan and painted it gray for the pit area. The guard rails went up along with the white painted barriers down the straights with banners. Also you can see the "great stuff" spray foam used for the base of the scenery. One big can will do approximately 1/2 a hollow core door. I need to get another can to finish up with. Once the foam dries I will cut and shape it,add lichen and trees I had off my model rail road. Scratch built buildings of a timing tower,grand stands and a pit garage will be built.

More pics to come as scenery progresses. Stay tuned.

Wayne (Bolton's Speed Shop)


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/picture.php?albumid=3121&pictureid=50114


The spray foam scenery has been applied, carved back to shape and the green base coat has been applied to start off the scenery.

More to come. This is only the beginning.

Wayne (Bolton's Speed Shop)


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Hard to see all the detail in that particular picture. The others everything looks great. Keep up the good work.


Rob


----------

